# Neglect?



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Well I can't speak to the issue of neglect altho I would guess that with all the people who don't address infectious conditions/diseases or basic needs, that a judiciary body wouldn't think matting is true neglect. However, about the grooming, nowadays there are lots of kinds of sedation, like maybe just a mild tranquilizer to relax Daisy. Someone I know who is a very caring breeder just told me she used a mild sedative for her boxer who is in an 11-month old fearful stage at the moment, so she could have her nails clipped. The mild sedative was so that the boxer wouldn't injure herself struggling, but still be aware of the nail clipping process to hopefully understand that it is not as dire as she thinks. Anyway if the owner agreed and got a mild sedative from her vet in the right dosage, you could do the grooming after it took affect (no need to convince a groomer to get involved). Just a thought!


----------



## BambiDog (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I thought. They're not in great condition, but they're not in a really bad condition that would merit authorities getting involved. 

Those mild sedatives sounds like a good idea. Just need to convince the women to take her dogs to be checked by a vet... If Buffy had paint on her for "years" then I'm not sure when the last time they saw a vet was... I need to think of a way to tell them. I'm only seeing them for dinner somewhen next week before I leave. I need to make what I say, stick.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

BambiDog said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought. They're not in great condition, but they're not in a really bad condition that would merit authorities getting involved.
> 
> Those mild sedatives sounds like a good idea. Just need to convince the women to take her dogs to be checked by a vet... If Buffy had paint on her for "years" then I'm not sure when the last time they saw a vet was... I need to think of a way to tell them. I'm only seeing them for dinner somewhen next week before I leave. I need to make what I say, stick.


This is your boyfriend's boss or did I read that part wrong? If so, my advice would be to tread carefully as some people are quite sensitive about such things. My first and foremost consideration is for those poor dogs, but I'd hate for your boyfriend to end up in the professional doghouse or for you to bear the brunt of their misplaced anger. 

Can you find some literature about the importance of proper hygiene / vet care / grooming to leave with them after you drop your hints? (Something short and concise or they'll likely toss it in the rubbage bin.) You could also print off a picture of a similar breed dog that has been clipped down for the summer and suggest it as a great look for Buffy & Daisy. 

I adopted a geriatric poodle who had cataract surgery when he was 15 so _most _dogs can handle the anesthesia. Of course that would require a vet visit, a thorough exam, and blood work and it doesn't sound like this couple is amenable to doing that. I had success with the natural calming agents like Bach's Rescue Remedy (among others) with another senior rescue who was anxious at times. 

I think it's great that you're willing to do whatever it takes to make sure Buffy and Daisy get the care they deserve. Best of luck and keep us posted!


----------



## BambiDog (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you Rowan! I don't understand how you seem to be on every single thread and you're always so reassuring! =)

Yes, my boyfriend is working for them as an intern. And I was slightly put off saying anything to them, as was my bf! However, we leave in 2 weeks and he finishes work there in 1 week so I think it might be safer to say something now! Plus, I'm sure Chris (my bf) will still have contacts with them even if I upset them, since they're business partner's with his dad. It'll just be me in the doghouse... 

I think I will try and push for a vet visit. They could do with one... I've definitely seen happier looking teeth and Buffy is pretty shuffly.

Sad thing is, Buffy used to be a house dog along with a pomeranian (which they managed to leave outside at night time and the poor little bugger was taken off by a coyote apparently...) until they had their son. Then they got Daisy to keep Buffy company outside. But they pay for an au pair to look after their kid 90% of the time and they have a maid... Why can't they spend some money on their dogs and get someone to do all the chores they obviously can't be bothered to do?! :argh:


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

That is considered neglect and some animal control agencies DO have a problem with it. With such agencies a simple anonymous call stating that you saw a horribly neglected matted dog in a yard at x residence for a while now as you walk your own pets, should get someone out there. They are normally told to rectify the situation in a certain amount of time, if not they incur fees and the animals are confiscated. Seen it on animal cops either new york or michigan.. cant remember. Prob something you should wait to do after you leave the house and avoid conversations about the dogs as well. YOu dont want them to think/suspect you or your BF. Too much tension then. Before you do that I would find out the local animal laws first.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Rowan said:


> If so, my advice would be to tread carefully as some people are quite sensitive about such things. My first and foremost consideration is for those poor dogs, but I'd hate for your boyfriend to end up in the professional doghouse or for you to bear the brunt of their misplaced anger.


Absolutely! 



BambiDog said:


> Plus, I'm sure Chris (my bf) will still have contacts with them even if I upset them, since they're business partner's with his dad. It'll just be me in the doghouse...


He might still have contacts with them . . . but how welcome will his g/f be at future company functions?

...........................

Always choose yr own route, hon. But be v~e~r~y careful with this one...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Neglect? Yes, also lack of training. Is it too late? Yes! Chow's are known for being sensitive to sedation, I've heard of chow's not waking up after going under, and at 12 that would be a huge worry for me. Unfortunately, I'd say if they're going to get groomed their owners will have to, but it doesn't seem like they care enough, and I don't think you'll find a groomer wanting to groom a 12 year old chow mix that's never been groomed before. We do need our hands, afterall.

It's a really unfortunate situation. I'm sure they would be adorable if they were groomed regularly.


----------



## t_meghan (Apr 26, 2012)

I feel as if I am in a similiar problem as you! My boyfriend along with his family have 3 pitbulls they are all sweet and crave attention. However they are in a large fence (plenty of room) but only let out like 1 time a month if that. I feel horrible for them everytime I go over there and have tried numerous times to talk them into finding them new homes. One of them is my boyfriends and the only reason he is up to date on his shots is because I went out and bought the stuff from tractor supply however he has not had his rabies and have been pressing him for weeks to go and get it done. I swear this drives me insane and have though numerous times to call animal control or someone to come check them out. The dogs always get into fights as well and have small teeth marks on them. They are fed everyday and always have fresh water so their basic needs are met. But basic needs are not all they need these dogs need love and attention and I have tried talking to my boyfriend but everytime he like wants to avoid it and acts like its not his problem I swear I get so mad but just dont know what to do!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

t meghan - you deserve a better boyfriend, and I am not staying that to be flip or nasty. The way we treat the ones that are dependent on us is very telling about character. Not getting shots and neglecting all but the necessities for his dog worries me and I can tell it worries you too.


----------



## t_meghan (Apr 26, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> t meghan - you deserve a better boyfriend, and I am not staying that to be flip or nasty. The way we treat the ones that are dependent on us is very telling about character. Not getting shots and neglecting all but the necessities for his dog worries me and I can tell it worries you too.


I agree its very hard when the ones we love behave in ways such as this. It bothers me so much I am going to take action and am currently debating on which direction I'm going to take it!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I actually came back to delete what I wrote because it is very blunt and intrusive. I appreciate that you did not take offensive. You sound like a very caring person and I am sure whatever you decide with be carefully thought out. I hope everything works out.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

BambiDog said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> It's been a very long time since I've posted anything...
> 
> ...


"Just grooming" is a big deal, actually. My fiance (vet) had a dog come in for limping. Cut away the hair and MATTING had constricted around the dogs ankle, CUTTING down to the bone. uke: I've seen cats nearly strangled with mats around their necks. Not to mention fly strike and maggots. uke:

Grooming is a necessity. There are ways of working with difficult animals without sedation. I think the owner just won't pay for it. It sounds like easily over $100 for a shave down, not including pheromones, medications, sedation or anything like that. I'd groom them - but they would definitely pay for it!

Call the police. Seriously, people call about dumber things. Like puppies don't have bows in their hair. Or that the neighbor's dog's haircut is too short. Or that the neighbor walks her dog _on a leash _(ahhh, the cruelty. :rolleyes ) You have a valid concern and it's not your job to fight with the neighbors over it.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

t_meghan said:


> I agree its very hard when the ones we love behave in ways such as this. It bothers me so much I am going to take action and am currently debating on which direction I'm going to take it!


Be good to yourself. (((hugs)))


----------

